# dunn edwards same as home depot??



## lazy804 (Dec 1, 2011)

i was cleaning out some things in my garage and found some old painting supplies that used to be my fathers. is any of this stuff worth much? or should i just assume they are the same price as similar looking items from home depot? i just want it gone but dont know what i should expect if anything at all. thanks for your help


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm sure its worth something to somebody. Try craigslist.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

WOW what a find, where are you located? I might be interested if your near by. 

The brushes are decent, they're no Corona. I bet if you go to DE price and slash by 50% you'll unload that quick.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes they are worth something. Where are you located? Put them on CL and Ebay.


----------



## lazy804 (Dec 1, 2011)

ewingpainting.net said:


> WOW what a find, where are you located? I might be interested if your near by.
> 
> The brushes are decent, they're no Corona. I bet if you go to DE price and slash by 50% you'll unload that quick.


Im located in southern california and I couldn't find anywhere online that sells any of these so yea I figured these are not available to the public so im asking you guys.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Its just really old stuff, thats why you can't find anything to compare it to online. Would you be interested in sellling online with paypal and shipping?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

lazy804 said:


> Im located in southern california and I couldn't find anywhere online that sells any of these so yea I figured these are not available to the public so im asking you guys.


Yes their available at any Dunn Edwards store. What area from southern cali? I'm from beaumont Cali, close to palm springs


----------



## lazy804 (Dec 1, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> Its just really old stuff, thats why you can't find anything to compare it to online. Would you be interested in sellling online with paypal and shipping?


Yes i would. I listed on craigslist but wanted an approximate value before i meet them and so far people have been asking to buy a little at a time and i would prefer to sell everything at once. Also if u look carefully most the items pictured are stacked with unopened boxes of the same thing underneath. One person from craigslist said the graco costs 650 brand new, is that correct?


----------



## lazy804 (Dec 1, 2011)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Yes their available at any Dunn Edwards store. What area from southern cali? I'm from beaumont Cali, close to palm springs


Im located in south corona off the 15 fwy. Im assuming dunn edwards is cheaper tha n lowes or home depot since its for professionals? Because the graco says it has a 5.5hp honda motor and i cant even find anything similar to compare that too. Please anyone help out.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Craigslist will give you a real "street value" of what you are trying to sell. And since you are obviously not a painting contractor, I offer this:

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

